# RTB



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

a little too big i think.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

wat you feed it? how long is the snake? and if its snake can finish it, it will throw up a melted looking thing that was food at one point. ps it will smell bad


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Watch the size of your RTBs meals, Don't over do it or you will do more harm than good to your snake.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

I know guys thats why i said maybe a little too big, this is the first full grown mnouse i have fed her to see if she could handle it, and now i relize it was too big. Yes ive seen many regurgiatated mice. I usually feed her fuzzy mice and pinkie rat's...shes about 2 feet.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

just looking at the picture i would have guessed it was longer then 2 feet.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

do you think it is....too big??? why do you think such thing???







lol


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i would say she'd be fine until i read your comment about seeing "alot" of thrown up mice... why does it happen so often?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

it doesnt, i work at a petstore....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sweet looking RTB


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If that's only an adult mouse then... well... that's one TINY rtb.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thats a good size lump in his stomach


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

yea that one was a little too big, i now buy pretty small adult mice and they are perfect for her, they put a little lump in her stomach, nowhere near as big as that one. Think feeding her every 5-6 days is pushing it? I make sure the previous lump is always gone before i feed her again. Shes doing great BTW and growing pretty fast. A guy came into my work and gave me a great idea for when she is bigger and he said he put his big RTB in a $100 8'x4' greenhouse from canadiantire.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

cool pics


----------

